# Philip Roth



## escorial (May 23, 2014)

I have never read one of his books...although i've been aware of him for a long time..just trying to pick one of his books..any recomendations be appreciated?


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2014)

Start with Portnoy's Complaint, the book that made him famous/infamous. By today's standard's the book is no big shock, but in the late 1960s the book was considered no less than scandalous.  Or maybe you should start with Goodbye Columbus, which is a short story collection that came out a few years earlier than Portnoy and also raised eyebrows among American Jews who didn't like the way they thought they were being portrayed.  It's an easy read


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2014)

thanks man...i'll check that one out.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 25, 2014)

I second Portnoy's Complaint. That's the only one I've read by him. I agree with most of what Marc said.


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2014)

thanks danieijst.. i've been on amazon..he's a prolific writer.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 25, 2014)

I really enjoyed Goodbye Columbus. It well worth a read and happily approachable.


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2014)

watchimg a film, The Human Stain..based on one of his books...weird how things happen at times..i had no idea!


----------



## Marc (May 26, 2014)

You'll find an enormous range of reaction to his 20+ novels throughout his career. The words "masterpiece" and "genius" are often used when referring to his writing. I don't have the literary sophistication to comment on such (possible) hyperbole. "American Pastoral" was called one of the finest American novels addressing evil in America etc...etc..  I tried reading it a few times. I couldn't get through it.


----------



## escorial (May 30, 2014)

Thanks Marc...still yet to purchase a book but i'm getting there.


----------

